# About Registration



## 2180161 (May 10, 2015)

Hi. First off if this is incorrectly placed, move it to the correct area. I look around the forum for the answer and didnt find it, and read through the regulations as well.
So. If I register to scramble, judge, and do events, and something comes up and I dont show, what happens?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 10, 2015)

Nothing really. It happens that people don't show up to comps when they promise to judge and scramble. You won't get penalized for anything.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (May 10, 2015)

This is more of a question for the organizer and delegate of the competition you are attending. But generally speaking, nothing happens. 
Some competitions have some sort of penalty for registering and not showing up if there is a competitor limit, just contact the organizer and I guarantee there will be no problem.


----------



## Ranzha (May 10, 2015)

If you register for a competition, and you find later that you are not able to attend, the right thing to do is notify the organisation team and/or the Delegate that you will not be attending so they can adjust their logistical plans accordingly.


----------

